# Get a grip - rubberized grip paint



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw this elsewhere but it worked rather well so I thought I'd share the love. I dipped the ends of my push sticks in some rubberized grip compound and after drying I have a nice, rubberized grip on my sticks - and they are now bright red so they don't get lost quite so easily on the workbench.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's a very good idea. I'm surprised that stuff sticks to wood. The red rubber makes it easy to figure out which end to grab.:yes: Do ya think the push end would benefit from the coating?












 







.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> That's a very good idea. I'm surprised that stuff sticks to wood. The red rubber makes it easy to figure out which end to grab.:yes: Do ya think the push end would benefit from the coating?


don't see why not. its similar to the flat push blocks that you can buy with the rubber sole. only downside I could see is if your pushstick ends up in the blade. then you have red goo on your blade...


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought something similar in the 70s. Coated some pliers, chisels, screwdriver handles with it. Lasted several, 15+ years before they even started chipping out. Stayed pretty rubbery and slip proof all that time.

Don't recall the brand name.....


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

+1.....H.A.S.

I think its the "daddy" to PU truck bed liner.Haha,BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe this stuff.












 







.


----------

